# 3 WEEK TO GO !



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

3 weeks until my holiday and i am not satisfied with my boddyfat at moment , trying to get my lower abs to really stick out , any 1 got any extra bit of advice ??

i do cardio 30 mins a day , is that too much ? i dont want to lose any muscle

also having 6 meals a day 30-40g protein each meal , olive oil and omegas as fats

i only have carbs from my Veg and 50g post workout carbs

any advise ??

thanks


----------



## El Duke (Apr 25, 2010)

Well if that is you in your avi I cant see why your complaining mate. Good job


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

El Duke said:


> Well if that is you in your avi I cant see why your complaining mate. Good job


thats old , look at my profile picture update from 7 days ago


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe try an extra few sessions of cardio after you workout as well as fasted cardio in the morning


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Drop one of your meals, less calories =weight loss


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Rekless said:


> Drop one of your meals, less calories =weight loss


more meals equal more weight loss , small frequent meals , if i drop a meal i will lose muscle and just starve myself of nutrients

im not doing fasted cardio as i dont want to lose any muscle thanks


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

bully said:


> more meals equal more weight loss , small frequent meals , if i drop a meal i will lose muscle and just starve myself of nutrients
> 
> im not doing fasted cardio as i dont want to lose any muscle thanks


Take some BCAAs and glutamine before and after fasted cardio and this should help maintain muscle. If you look at most of the logs on here of lads who compete they do fasted cardio and seem to manage to maintain muscle


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

yep fasted cardio with BCAA is a good idea or you can extend the cardio sessions you are doing at the moment.

may also want to reduce daily caalories aswell to reflect the weight youve lost aready


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

bully said:


> more meals equal more weight loss , small frequent meals , if i drop a meal i will lose muscle and just starve myself of nutrients
> 
> im not doing fasted cardio as i dont want to lose any muscle thanks


More meals do not equal more weightloss. Eating more often does not stoke the metabolism more than eating less often if calories are the same.

If you want to lose further fat, up activity or drop cals from your diet. So long as you get enough protein you shouldn't lose much if any muscle.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Guna extend cardio sessions to 45 mins , haven't got any bcaas at moment , n more meals for me helped me lose more bodyfat


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

As Bayman said drop your cals or increase cardio. You don't have to drop a meal you can just make the portions a little smaller. If you're like me you will need the 7 meals a day when dieting because if you have to drop a meal you will be starving and probably just end up giving in! Think the rule of thumb for cals when dieting is 11-14cals per pound you weigh.

Do you take anything like clen or an ECA stack or Yohimbine?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

When I said drop a meal, I was meant eat less, if you want 6 meals a day that's fine, just make them smaller. It's all maths at the end of the day, calories in vs calories out.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont take steroids mate lol ,n thanks for advice ppl. Will try make smaller portions but that wud b less protein wudnt it


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree, fasted morning cardio.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yohimbine isnt a steroid its a natural herb i think. Judging on your avi you dont have too much to lose if its a recent one. I'd make sure you get about 1.5g of protein per pound you weigh a day and if you are cutting your portions try and cut carbs first. i'm on a cut at the moment as well mate and got a week to go and want to shift the little stubborn bit left round my stomach so am going cardio mad!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

bully said:


> I dont take steroids mate lol ,n thanks for advice ppl. Will try make smaller portions but that wud b less protein wudnt it


Well not really. Eat the same amount of protein in your meals, just eat less carbs or fat, or both.

If eating more often has helped you control hunger better, thus eating less calories overall, then I can see how it's helped you lose weight. Just the eating more often hasn't worked for the reasons you think it has ("speeding up the metabolism" or any other spurious effect), it's owrked because you've been consuming less calories. That's how it is sorry mate.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

oh rite i onli have 2 weeks now and cant get hold of anything like that , thanks anyway dude ! ,


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

T5...


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

bayman said:


> Well not really. Eat the same amount of protein in your meals, just eat less carbs or fat, or both.
> 
> If eating more often has helped you control hunger better, thus eating less calories overall, then I can see how it's helped you lose weight. Just the eating more often hasn't worked for the reasons you think it has ("speeding up the metabolism" or any other spurious effect), it's owrked because you've been consuming less calories. That's how it is sorry mate.


iv been consuming near enuf the same calories , just dropping carbs , but im always hungry and so i had an extra meal , and it did help to bring the BF down


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> T5...


not fussed about fat burners mate , just waste of money tbh , diet and cardio will be better , just want any tips around diet and cardio thats all


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Go on a fish only diet for the last 2 weeks and a bit of green veg


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Paulieb said:


> Go on a fish only diet for the last 2 weeks and a bit of green veg


was finking that lol , my mum goes nuts when i cook fish tho lol !


----------

